# Suspended



## Roger (Apr 11, 2008)

I posted a colour version of this shot in landscape....I processed another frame and I think I like this better...


----------



## joconn (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice one, Roger. I like the feeling of depth. Looks like you could step right into the scene. Beautiful!


----------



## Alpha (Apr 12, 2008)

Great shot but the tone range is extremely narrow.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Apr 12, 2008)

I like this a lot.  I love how you can see the details of the mountains.  I sort of wish that triangle looking thing wasn't in the picture (sorry I have no idea what that is!  some kind of telephone communication thingy..? lol)


----------



## Bull Goose (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, the colour version is absolutely killer.  If I'd never seen it I'd say this black and white version was awesome, but this just doesn't compare with the colour.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 12, 2008)

i concur.


----------



## CapturingGlory (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the depth, it does look like you could step right into the picture; I think the railway helps with that.  My eye travels mostly from the beginning of the curve into the distance which is great.  Beautiful clouds.  

The only thing I see that could be improved is the contrast which will add more depth.  Also, perhaps moving around (if possible) to try different shots...I feel like all the weight on the left side.  

Great shot otherwise...I think it's important for the triangle to be there...you are giving a reality shot of what that area is really like.  If you wanted to alter reality you could, but I get a feeling of peace of nature that is slightly disturbed due some industrial inventions.  Also, it could be implied that a journey is beginning or something even more beautiful is down the road.  I love these types of pics.


----------



## butterfinger (Apr 12, 2008)

great photo


----------



## Roger (Apr 13, 2008)

joconn said:


> Nice one, Roger. I like the feeling of depth. Looks like you could step right into the scene. Beautiful!



thanks a lot.



Alpha said:


> Great shot but the tone range is extremely narrow.



thanks...I tend to agree upon looking at it again, the black are a bit thin. I'll do an edit and have a look.



kellylindseyphotography said:


> I like this a lot.  I love how you can see the details of the mountains.  I sort of wish that triangle looking thing wasn't in the picture (sorry I have no idea what that is!  some kind of telephone communication thingy..? lol)



thanks kelly....I must admit I like the electricity tower in the shot.



Bull Goose said:


> Nope, the colour version is absolutely killer.  If I'd never seen it I'd say this black and white version was awesome, but this just doesn't compare with the colour.



thanks very much...I also have another frame processed in a different colour profile and I like all three lol.



Wyjid said:


> i concur.



thanks a lot!



CapturingGlory said:


> I love the depth, it does look like you could step right into the picture; I think the railway helps with that.  My eye travels mostly from the beginning of the curve into the distance which is great.  Beautiful clouds.
> 
> The only thing I see that could be improved is the contrast which will add more depth.  Also, perhaps moving around (if possible) to try different shots...I feel like all the weight on the left side.
> 
> Great shot otherwise...I think it's important for the triangle to be there...you are giving a reality shot of what that area is really like.  If you wanted to alter reality you could, but I get a feeling of peace of nature that is slightly disturbed due some industrial inventions.  Also, it could be implied that a journey is beginning or something even more beautiful is down the road.  I love these types of pics.



thanks very much for the in-depth comment...unfortunately there was no room to alter perspective but yes a boost in the blacks is on the cards.



butterfinger said:


> great photo



thanks very much.


----------



## Roger (Apr 14, 2008)

image edited to improve contrast.


----------



## elking (Apr 15, 2008)

dat's stunner ,,,
reaally well done !
good job Roger


----------



## Roger (Apr 17, 2008)

elking said:


> dat's stunner ,,,
> reaally well done !
> good job Roger



hey thanks very much!


----------



## daluke09 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am new at this but this picture is why I want to get involved in photography.  Amazing picture!  The clouds are awesome as well!  Great job.


----------



## Renair (Apr 17, 2008)

Excellent shot.  Love to see it in colour.  It looks like a super rich kids model railroad!


----------



## Roger (Apr 18, 2008)

daluke09 said:


> I am new at this but this picture is why I want to get involved in photography.  Amazing picture!  The clouds are awesome as well!  Great job.



thanks very much....have fun.



Renair said:


> Excellent shot.  Love to see it in colour.  It looks like a super rich kids model railroad!



thanks Renair, it does look like that....it's an infrared shot so the colour version is not true colour.


----------



## myopia (Apr 18, 2008)

great dof, great tones, excellent sharpness.

reminds me of a large format image--- so crisp


----------



## jilleenphoto (Apr 18, 2008)

I got an intense feeling of isolation from this image when I saw it.  I really like it, a lot.


----------



## Roger (Apr 19, 2008)

myopia said:


> great dof, great tones, excellent sharpness.
> 
> reminds me of a large format image--- so crisp



thanks very much.



jilleenphoto said:


> I got an intense feeling of isolation from this image when I saw it.  I really like it, a lot.



thank you, that's good as I had strong feeling when I saw the scene.


----------



## Rushfan67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Shot - I love it!


----------



## Mr Tripod (Apr 22, 2008)

Its a great photo!!!


   I feel it could be improved with more of depth of field and a better choice of foreground would have been ideal. 



  Thats my honest opinion of course.


----------



## Roger (Apr 23, 2008)

Rushfan67 said:


> Awesome Shot - I love it!



thanks very much.


----------

